# Alternatives to Genuine Honda Parts?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda parts are expensive. sorry Robert.

I have a couple parts machines that really help but I would like to find alternatives to some of the smaller parts.

I use Boats but when it comes to carb parts like gaskets and that little 0-ring that goes on the pilot jet you have to buy the whole set up for about 12 bucks each.

where can you get that little o-ring for the pilot jet? ace hardware does not have them . auto parts stores look at you like you are from a different planet. my honda dealer only sells the pilot jet and o ring for 17 bucks!

how about those plastic washers that you use for the chute? collars, bushings , and stuff like that. the prices for these little things add up.

how about that chute cable keeper on the belt cover? can't find that anywhere.

anyone know of good sources on ebay or anywhere else? so many of these parts seem to be Honda specific. there must be a cheaper way.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

McMaster-Carr is the go to place for hard to find fastener parts and strange hardware. At times it might be pricey, but usually can find something that fits your needs. 

Specific orings can be found any place that rebuilds hydraulic cylinders. 

As far as bracketry.... post up a picture and dimensions, or send it to me and I will duplicate as required or make one better than original.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I would agree McMaster-Carr would have most, Just be thankful Honda isn't like some machine companies. QC dept. at my job had a inspection machine that was really expensive for parts and one piece that needed replacement was said it would take 6-8 weeks and some way over priced amount so they came to me to see if I could make it, It was a threaded part and they could NOT figure out the thread size as it was custom just so it has to be ordered from the machine company, It was a standard size thread BUT the threads were metric LOL It took me a little while to figure that out but once I did I made it and it's still being used 10 yrs later (Yes I made a much higher quality part)


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Honda parts are expensive. sorry Robert.
> 
> I have a couple parts machines that really help but I would like to find alternatives to some of the smaller parts.
> 
> ...


Glad I found this OLD thread!
I awoke with this same idea this morning.
And lucky for us all, the dude still abides on this site!
So Mr. Orangputeh, what have you discovered in the intervening years?
I am specifically researching the augur shear bolts for the HS622.
Do you know the strength they use for those? They're not notched or anything, so that shouldn't be an issue.
The biggest trick is finding one with the shoulder around the head that fits to fill the hole in the rake.
And how about those little rubber spacers in the chute control? Ever find a place for the nickel and dime stuff?
Thanks!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> Glad I found this OLD thread!


You have to poke the "Do Not Revive Old Threads" Militia.

Too darn cold to do anything in the garage. To darn cold to go outside. No snow to blow...so here we go.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> Glad I found this OLD thread!
> I awoke with this same idea this morning.
> And lucky for us all, the dude still abides on this site!
> So Mr. Orangputeh, what have you discovered in the intervening years?
> ...


OEM parts from all sources have skyrocketed. I use to save 30-40% from Boats but now they are almost the same as Honda dealer. Bikebandit has good prices but my first order took a month, second order 2 months and I cancelled order. 

Now I google the Honda part number to find the best price. Many of the smaller parts can be found at the hardware store. Not exactly the same but as long as it works. Sometimes I fabricate a part by imagination. 

Not sure about 622 shears. find the part number and google.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> augur shear bolts for the HS622.



06958-743-000BOLT SET, AUGER






Honda Power Equipment 06958-743-000 - BOLT SET, AUGER : CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation







www.hondapartsnation.com




The bolt alone is:

95801-06035-00BOLT, FLANGE (6X35)











Rooskie said:


> Do you know the strength they use for those?


Honda shear bolts are generally 10.9, but I've purchased 8.8 for replacements for the HSS. Have not used any of them yet.

I still have a fist-full of the HS80 shear bolt sets that I should post on eBay pretty soon...

90102-732-010
90114-SA0-000BOLT, LOCK
NUT, SELF-LOCK (6MM)


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> OEM parts from all sources have skyrocketed. I use to save 30-40% from Boats but now they are almost the same as Honda dealer. Bikebandit has good prices but my first order took a month, second order 2 months and I cancelled order.
> 
> Now I google the Honda part number to find the best price. Many of the smaller parts can be found at the hardware store. Not exactly the same but as long as it works. Sometimes I fabricate a part by imagination.
> 
> Not sure about 622 shears. find the part number and google.


I'm sorry you think so little of me that I don't have the mental capacity to have done that already.......


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> 06958-743-000BOLT SET, AUGER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what do those cost with shipping??
Over 21 bucks for two 1/2" bolts and nuts.🤨 I was at that very website before I responded to this on-topic old post.

Look, guys. I got a 'great deal' 2 for $8.50 two weeks ago, free shipping. That was bad enough.

Someone makes those bolts for Honda and I bet they don't cost anywhere near that.
I was hoping someone had discovered that information or something like this:





Flanged Hex Bolt - Various Coatings, M4 - M16, Coarse, Type 2 | Sunco | MISUMI


Flanged Hex Bolt - Various Coatings, M4 - M16, Coarse, Type 2 of Sunco. Check out the variety of configurable, Flanged Hex Bolt - Various Coatings, M4 - M16, Coarse, Type 2 products of Sunco. MISUMI has other mechanical components, Press Die, and Plastic Mold products available. MISUMI offers...




us.misumi-ec.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> I was hoping someone had discovered that information or something like this:


I provided you all the information that you should need...


tabora said:


> BOLT, FLANGE (6X35)





tabora said:


> Honda shear bolts are generally 10.9, but I've purchased 8.8 for replacements for the HSS.


10.9 = $0.93 each + shipping





Honda 95801-06035-00 - BOLT, FLANGE (6X35) | Partzilla.com


Buy Honda 95801-06035-00 - BOLT, FLANGE (6X35). This OEM part is guaranteed by Honda's limited part warranty ✓ FREE Shipping on qualified orders - Partzilla.com




www.partzilla.com




8.8 = $0.74 each








Everbilt M6-1.0 x 35 mm Zinc-Plated Steel Flange Bolt (2 per Bag) 802578 - The Home Depot


The M6-1.0 x 35 mm Zinc-Plated Steel Flange Bolts(2 per Pack) is designed for general use. Made of zinc-plated steel, the bolts offer plenty of durability.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> I provided you all the information that you should need...


Many,Many,Many Thanks!





Honda 95801-06025-00 - BOLT, FLANGE (6X25) | Partzilla.com


Buy Honda 95801-06025-00 - BOLT, FLANGE (6X25). This OEM part is guaranteed by Honda's limited part warranty ✓ FREE Shipping on qualified orders - Partzilla.com




www.partzilla.com




Now to find the nut.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> Many,Many,Many Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had 4 available, I bought them all. $13.84, tax and shipping included. I can use anything for a nut, so this could be useful information


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> I can use anything for a nut


Just make sure that it's a lock or jam M6 nut... I recommend the flanged variety...


https://www.amazon.com/Thread-Stainless-Serrated-Flange-Metric/dp/B071XHYWLW


----------

